# Homepage berühmter machen



## eMailbomber (6. April 2001)

Hallo

Ich hätt da ma ne Frage und zwar wie ich  meine Homepage berühmter mache ( also wie ich mehr Besucher kriege), hab nähmlich erst 345 Besucher (seit 1.5 Monaten) ???


http://www.michaistderbeste.de


----------



## Klon (6. April 2001)

Etwas bieten bei dem die User zu ihren Kumpels laufen und sagen "Hey schau mal!!", etwas bieten das Aufsehen erregt...
was nicht alltäglich ist.

Sorry, aber anders wirst du nicht die Massen zu dir bekommen IMHO


[Edited Content]
So nu war ich mal auf deiner Page:
Mach die Werbesachen weg, das vergrault jeden user, kleien PopUps wie von Puretec kann man vielleicht verzeihen, aber nicht son "onunload" scheiss... 
[Editiert von Klon am 06.04.2001 um 16:38]


----------



## eMailbomber (6. April 2001)

Hey sachma auf welcher WS warst du denn ich hab nur ein Close AD Fenster von Ebay und sonst nix ....


http://www.michaistderbeste.de


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. April 2001)

naja, also bei mir kommt auch dieses scheiß fenster von ebay, onexit blabla.. 

http://ads.freecity.de/redirect/?Domain=michaistderbeste.de&Kategorie=0001&Time=986588381

! 
sorry, nimm mir es bitte nicht übel aber.. irgendwie passt das nich so zusammen, startseite + index... für mein geschmack. z.b. matrix hintergrund mit den flashbuttons da.


----------



## Klon (6. April 2001)

Eben... der beste (und so leid es mir tut, auch der einzige) Weg ist es, einfach einen guten Inhalt zu haben, zusammen mit einem feinen Design.
Keine Werbung jedenfalls... was beim Verlassen der Page geladen wird hasse ich extrem weil es für unerfahrene User nicht erkennbar ist auf welcher Seite das geladen wurde, häufig wirkt es sich dann negativ auf die als nächstes geladene Website aus.

Warte mit einer eigenen Domain noch 1 oder 2 Jahre, dann haste genug drauf um damit an die Öffentlichkeit zu treten IMHO... auch wenn du damit noch nicht die Massen auf deine Site bekommst.


----------



## SunBurner2k (7. April 2001)

*C'est la vie...*

Tja, so ist es halt: kein Content == keine Besucher.   Außerdem dauert es ewig, bis die bilder auf der Startseite geladen werden - sowas kann wirklich jeden Besucher vergraulen, genauso wie dieses onunload-dingsda von ebay.

Greetz, SB2K


----------



## Tetsuo (7. April 2001)

Wo hat Sunburner den Fuck it Button her? Der is © weisste ja


----------



## SunBurner2k (7. April 2001)

*DER Button*

@Tetsuo: Weiß nich, woher der is, ich fand ihn aber so toll, dass ich ihn glatt als UserPic uploaden musste 

Greetz, SB2K


----------

